

Motorola Mobility becomes part of the Lenovo family of companies - abraham
http://motorola-blog.blogspot.com/2014/10/hello-lenovo.html

======
budu3
I think the MotoX is a good phone. I hope Lenovo doesn't kill it.

~~~
teh_klev
Hell, even the Moto G is a cracker for the money. I got mine, which is the
newer 4G model, for GBP120.

It may not have the "industrial design" edge over iPhone or HTC's One, but it
does the business for me and was a major upgrade to my four year old HTC
Desire :)

I agree it'd be a real shame if Lenovo messed around with these two models.

------
dingaling
Lenovo's smartphones are basically unknown in the west but they recently
surpassed LG as the third-biggest seller _globally_ , behind Samsung and
Apple.

There could be bright future ahead for Motorola in that company.

Edit: actually per Q3 2014 shipments it looks like the two companies are
swapping places, it is very close

[http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/article/2078/global-
smartphon...](http://www.businesskorea.co.kr/article/2078/global-smartphone-
sales-samsung-highest-smartphone-market-share-25x-apple%E2%80%99s)

------
bubblemachine3k
First Nokia, then Motorola. It just goes to show you that even if you're at
the top in a huge market, you could be forgotten about within an instant.

RIP: Sun, DEC, Silicon Graphics, Microsoft

~~~
ccozan
Motorola is here to stay.

Remember, Moto was the first company to release an Android phone. And due to
Google aquisition it got a lot more balls and had the guts to release again
fantastic phones like Moto X and Moto G. Also the Nexus 6.

Lenovo would be stupid to kill the name ( like MS did with Nokia). Hell, I bet
the Lenovo guys will stop selling any phones under Lenovo name, and put all
the money on Moto brand.

~~~
beering
HTC released the first Android phone, but that's a minor point.

I think bubblemachine3k has a point. Motorola is competing in a tough market
with a lot of other Android phone makers. At the end of the day, they're all
producing basically the same thing: a variety of Android phones, some good,
some less good. There's little loyalty to Motorola, unlike iOS's closed
ecosystem. If, next year or two, HTC's phones are the best and Motorola's are
so-so, then you're going to get an HTC.

------
joezydeco
For a refresher on the history of Motorola (including Mobility) to this point
in time, this Chicago Magazine article pretty much sums it up:

[http://www.chicagomag.com/Chicago-
Magazine/September-2014/Wh...](http://www.chicagomag.com/Chicago-
Magazine/September-2014/What-Happened-to-Motorola/)

------
nextos
I hope it doesn't end a bit watered down, like the IBM Thinkpad line.

